

What I Learned about Tech and Business from Tyler Perry - jongos
http://gosier.org/post/105359991093/what-i-learned-about-tech-and-business-from-tyler

======
vitd
As someone who works on the computer side of Hollywood, I found this really
fascinating. It's interesting to see where people like Tyler Perry, or Steve
Jobs break the rules and get away with it vs. where they either don't break
the rules, or don't get away with it. This gave me a little insight into that.

------
digisign
Well-written and interesting perspective.

------
imagination
Awesome article

